# Just introduced buck to doe..



## Carla (Nov 18, 2010)

They seemed ok, just lots of squeaking etc but my Doe didnt seem happy as he was annoying her so i took her out! 
I dont know what to do cause i got scared and didnt want them hurting each other  
I don't know what to do now, any suggestions? 
also my male is only 7 weeks old and i read that he should be around 8 weeks before he's mature.. is that true??
i feel i have been really unfair on the both of them. 
x


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

The squeaking is just the male trying to mate with her. Just leave them together, as long as there is no blood.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

They will be probably sleeping together tonight after the squeaking is over that happened with mine last week there no problem now. But if there is blood I would seperate them , after all they dont always fancy each other like we are attracted to different people.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

jessilynn said:


> The squeaking is just the male trying to mate with her


Which is presumably what you want if you are putting a buck in with a doe........

Don't panic. Mice don't do 'moonlight and roses'


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

http://www.miceandrats.com/multimedia/squeaks.wav

mice mating


----------



## Carla (Nov 18, 2010)

Thank you, this is really helpful, shall i put them back together then?? 
xx


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

No one can decide that but you, Carla 

If you want to breed your mice, have made yourself fully aware of all that comes with breeding mice, and feel ready to face any challenges that may present themselves, then why not?

It's a great hobby!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Virgin does will make a lot of noise at first, but after that they just might be chasing the buck around to get another dose of good lovin'.


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

moustress said:


> Virgin does will make a lot of noise at first, but after that they just might be chasing the buck around to get another dose of good lovin'.


xD This made me laugh.

The squeaking is normal, especially if the doe has not been bred before.


----------

